# Sprinkler for narrow flower bed



## droopdog7 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello all, I am looking for a way to best water a a narrow flower bed, where my wife has planted some rather large plants. I don't know the names of most of them but one of the featured plants is similar to Birds of Paradise. 

Anyway, the section is about 20 - 24 inches wide and I am guessing 35 - 40 feet long. A sprinkler system was already there and six bubblers (attached to PVC pipe) were already installed when we bought the house. Given the large number of plants my wife has already planted, the six bubblers do not seem like they would do the job. 

I have looked at some side sprinklers but they do not seem to be very efficient, since the ones I saw have a minimum width of 4 four feet. Besides, I wonder is the thickness of some of the plants would would block too much of the water from going through (but maybe not?). 

I am assuming the small drippers would not bring sufficient water for these plants but what do I know. 

Anyway, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I worked in a greenhouse a million years ago---The greenhouse watering system is just what you need.

A black plastic pipe is used to carry the water--and various little drippers and spray heads are added as you need them by poking a hole in the tube with an awl---then inserting the dripper or spray heads little feed tube into the hole.----Mike---(I'll google greenhouse supplies and see if I can find a link)Drip irrigation - The Drip Store, drip irrigation for home garden, including drip irrigation for farm and greenhouses


----------

